# Milwaukee quick lock extensions



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I got one of these the other day. Beats the hell out of fighting with set screws. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

this should be in tools. My Bad


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a one of each length, but two of the 6". The things are handy as all heck. Especially useful for drilling ganged studs from the next stud cavity over when you have a stud cavity too narrow for the Hole Hawg.


----------

